# Photoshop or Corel Paintshop pro



## stepollard1

Hiya guys,

Just wondered what your takes on either one of these programmes for editing/processing


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Everyones going to say... PhotoShop, haha.. all the cool kids are doing it.

.... I have PSP -paint shop pro ,12 and have been using it since PSP 7 . I find it *easier, less complicated* ( user friendly) and in a lotof ways better than photoshop. They have the newest one out now, PSP 13 (X3?) 

I also use PhotoShop cs2 and recently acquired PS CS5--but ive hardly touched that  thats a pretty big leap into learning something new. Dont want to go there just yet.lol

I would definitely recommend *PSP*, but dont cancel out PS either. Theyre both great. I think PSP is just quit a bit *easier* to adjust to.
One program i would highly recommend though, is LIGHTROOM (2) or the newest version LR3. One of the best programs for shooting RAW! Love it


----------



## ann

I have several students who use Corel and love it, why not download some trial versions of those your interested in and see what feels the best to you.

You will find more on line tutorials for PS, but that doesn't mean it is the best for you.


----------



## KmH

Adobe Photoshop CS (current retail, $700) is the industry standard, and has the broadest base of support, plug-ins, books, online tutorials, etc.

Adobe Photoshop Elements (current retail, aout $75) is the #1 selling image editing software on the planet.

There is also Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 (retail $299) that has a limited image editing capability. Lightroom cannot edit pixels, has no selection tools, has a very limited masking capability, and cannot make layers.

Corels Paint Shop Pro is a distant #2 in terms of number of users and support base, but has capabilities very similar to the $700 version of Photoshop.


----------



## skieur

I have both and use both. Photoshop gives you control of almost every characteristic of the image in considerable detail. To use it effectively however, by making the right editing decisions and adjustments the photographer requires considerable experience to recognize the need for to make the correct minor adjustments that are possible with the program.
If you are just making major adjustments, then you would probably be wasting your money and time learning how to use this program.

PaintShop Pro X3 costs about $50 and is very photoshop-like in design, as well as having more features than Photoshop Elements 9. It can also be used with any Photoshop plug-ins for software filters, portraiture etc. Express Lab that is in the Painstop program is similar to Lightroom from Photoshop but not at an extrra cost.

When it comes to a use comparison Photoshop may take 14 steps with lots of controls and possibilities for each step. Paintshop Pro will enable you to get the same edit done with 3 or 4 steps in a much shorter time. There are not as many controls and possible variation in Paintshop but by just seeing the results it would be impossible to tell which was edited in Photoshop and which was edited in Paintshop Pro X3.

skieur


----------



## stepollard1

Like i say, I have got both but have not done much more than both of there one step photo fix's.
Think I need to sit down and work them both out lol.

Thanks  for your advice again guys.


----------



## daarksun

I just started using photoshop 7 a few months ago., elements 6 and a great program from corel (bought from ulead years ago) is PhotoImpact. Better than paint shop pro - cost about $99 and is pretty incredible with tons of extras. Check it out.  $66 from amazon.com right now. 

Amazon.com: photoimpact pro 13

*Product Description*

PhotoImpact Pro 13 is the ideal choice for digital photography, creative design and web graphics - all in one powerful suite. You'll get everything you need to organize, edit, manage, and share digital photos - and so much more!  
Whether you're new to digital photography or a seasoned professional, you'll appreciate the award-winning power and flexibility of PhotoImpact Pro. It not only delivers state-of-the-art image editing for enthusiasts, but it also caters to first-time users with SmartGuide and 2,000 photorealistic scrapbook embellishments. PhotoImpact Pro 13 also offers dozens of new and improved features including drag-and-drop text effects, Photo Projects Wizard, Cool 360 Panorama tool and more!


----------



## jack58

I used Corel Paint for years and liked it. But Photoshop, especially CS5 is more professional and has more features, so I switched over a couple years ago.


----------



## longcount

I have used the Corel Suite since version 4 and I am very fond of it, but Photoshop is much more powerful than Photopaint. I use CS4 and the only area in which I would say Photopaint has the edge, is in brush control.


----------

